# red toypoodle with dark nose



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

We have a red tpoo, Luca, from Solveig Næss Kennel Solnes in Denmark. Her daughter also breeds really good tpoo her name is Cecilie Næss. Luca has kept his colour and is bred as a sound dog with conformation, health and temperament as a priority.


----------



## Wooster Tim (Nov 11, 2021)

We will see where KC lands in a couple of years. She fits the criteria at 5 months. She is more of a Moyen/Medium Poodle at her height than a toy though.


----------



## Remisollke (Apr 2, 2021)

Minie said:


> We have a red tpoo, Luca, from Solveig Næss Kennel Solnes in Denmark. Her daughter also breeds really good tpoo her name is Cecilie Næss. Luca has kept his colour and is bred as a sound dog with conformation, health and temperament as a priority.


Thank u! Will contact her 😄 sounds really good!


Wooster Tim said:


> We will see where KC lands in a couple of years. She fits the criteria at 5 months. She is more of a Moyen/Medium Poodle at her height than a toy though.
> View attachment 486267


beautiful!! I forgot, european measures are different. Toys are between 24cm and 28cm height 😄


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi! This is a very good question. Usually would I suggest going to shows. But covid makes that difficult. But since you have a long timeline perhaps see where the next European or the World Dog Show will be held.

I have a black dwarf from a dutch breeder. I had hoped to get a silver, red or brown but indeed as you say it is harder to find the quality in the colours beyond white and black.

From what my breeder said the red/apricot breeders have been working hard on improving the temperaments over the past few decades.


----------

